# Please Help!



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Please Help..... Did anyone sail with this good looking bloke? 

This is John Scully, aged 17 on board the Moss tanker Luxor in '68. I am trying to help a friend locate any of his old shipmates. Any information will be gratefully received and I'm sure that one of our 7,300 members must remember him or the vessel........


----------

